# Largest shoulder fired rifle ever, the .950JDJ



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

http://smallestminority.blogspot.com/2012/01/thats-not-recoil-this-is-recoil.html

When you need to stop a dumptruck, this will probably do it. No real application for this rifle but it sure is a beast


----------



## cartersdad (Feb 23, 2009)

ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

That is crazy


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Wondering what the "best" commercially made sniper rifle would be?

For range and lethality?

This beast is obviously lethal but wouldn't range and accuracy be affected exponentionially by the size of the round?

Jim


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

jim t said:


> Wondering what the "best" commercially made sniper rifle would be?
> Jim


Depends on caliber and price range


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I just would not shoot it.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Sometimes you can have too much of a good thing. I this this is one of those times.



> This beast is obviously lethal but wouldn't range and accuracy be affected exponentionially by the size of the round?


Depends of the BC of the bullet and the velocity at which the bullet is fired. Two bullets with the same BC fired at the same velocity will have exactly the same flight path and TOF regardless of their physical size.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that thang is a thumper at both ends!


----------

